# I got video of Kward shooting



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Here's some ProForm for you...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=836196


----------



## introverted (Jan 2, 2009)

the first of those videos is expired

edit

actually, like all of those videos are expired


----------

